# The SureFire LX1 Thread



## SpyderHS08 (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone heard anything new about this bad boy? I know its listed in the catalog which kind of angers me that it' s there but not yet available. Has surefire given a release date on this light?

thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*

They have made mention of December, but who knows at the moment


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*

C'mon surefire!!
:tired: Were sick of waiting! I need this light, and Im not sure why the Lx2's available but its little brother isnt...hmm?


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*

At a recent knife show I did get a chance to speak to some Surefire reps about the LX1 and they are still working on it.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## nautilus1950 (Sep 12, 2009)

*The LX1 Thread*

http://soldiersystems.net/2009/09/10/surefire-sneak-peeks/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

Clip resting on tailcap :sad:


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



[email protected] said:


> Clip resting on tailcap :sad:



I don't think it can go any shorter than that. :thinking:
Seems like it will be out soon. Seems.

The Surefire Crank looks like one bad @ss knife. :naughty:


----------



## gswitter (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

Hmm... and 1-cell, mini Scout Light. Interesting.


----------



## Viper715 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

M300 yes please. I just need the body as I have a killer KX2 modded setup for that.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

Mini Scoutlight! :twothumbs

ETA: Time to lighten things up...


----------



## Size15's (Sep 12, 2009)

*The LX1 thread*

Lets turn this into "The LX1 thread" continuing the theme we've had going...


----------



## zven (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Can't say that the clip overlapping the tailcap thrills me, either, as it interferes with twisting for constant-on. But then, given the small size of the light, I don't see any way around this.

I doubt that I'll get an LX1, as I have an L1 and am very happy with it (size, output, knurling, everything). That said, I'd still like to handle one of these when they come out, as the compact size looks very tempting - but might this new model be TOO small?


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



Zeruel said:


> I *don't think it can go any shorter than that*. :thinking:
> Seems like it will be out soon. Seems.
> 
> The Surefire Crank looks like one bad @ss knife. :naughty:


 

The older short clip like what's on the L1 might even be too long for this one. I would just remove it completely & free pocket one that size, except you have to leave S.F.'s clips in place. Or the nub of your broken clip.

O.T. but I wonder if S.F. had to pay SpyderCo anything, or if a hex shape is different enough from their circular opening hole. I've heard other companies have, paid to use the sypderco's hole.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

Are those output numbers right? I was hoping it would have a higher output on high....


----------



## lotsalumens (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

I don't understand the departure from knurling. Is it aesthetics over function, or are they cheaper to manufacture? Love the output and runtime of some of the newer models (LX2 for instance), but my older Surefire LEDs were more grippy. The smoother lights look nice but the lack of knurling feels a little like a design downgrade.


----------



## manoloco (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



KDOG3 said:


> Are those output numbers right? I was hoping it would have a higher output on high....


 

i have a feeling that for the LX1 those numbers are a bit conservative, thats around what actually outputs the current L1 cree.

However i am more interested on the optics of choice this time, the current L1 is really good and popular, so it wouldnt surprise me if they havent made anything radical, perhaps a more evolutionary step is what we will see.

2 things that made this light popular:

1.- the heaviest reason: their great 2 stage momentary switch on a 1 cell package
2.- the TIR optics for this model is very practical

im sure 1 wont chage in concept, but probably a revision on the reliability of the 3 contact tabs inside the tailcap has been made
reason 2, i hope they have continued with their philosophy of a balanced light of throw and spill, perhaps they tried to improve it, but i surely hope they continue this philosophy on the LX1

about the clip: i mentioned it when we first saw the SF catalogs, but if the twist has improved with less travel it wont be an issue, also if this is the case it means it would be easier to operate on one hand.

i must say though, it will be hard to beat the current L1, specially if you mod one with a warmer tint led, i found interesting facts when i did mine:

1.- as i used an R2 bin output went up (well this one was a given at that time as the R2 where fresh news)
2.- the warmer color seems to be easier on the eyes, specially while looking directly into the hotspot, which to me is GREAT, and is what i think the best result of the mod, and the throw remains

does someone have had the same experience with warmer beams?, are the hotspots easier to look at?, logical reasoning seems to support this, as blues are harder on the eyes.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



lotsalumens said:


> I don't understand the departure from knurling. Is it aesthetics over function, or are they cheaper to manufacture? Love the output and runtime of some of the newer models (LX2 for instance), but my older Surefire LEDs were more grippy. The smoother lights look nice but the lack of knurling feels a little like a design downgrade.



I thought the same thing when the LX2 was first announced, my opinion was that knurling cost more and therefore the departure. I seem to remember taking some heat for thinking that way but it still seems reasonable to me. But no matter what the reason, for me, the knurling is superior for grippyness. I also continue to believe it looks better.


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



leon2245 said:


> O.T. but I wonder if S.F. had to pay SpyderCo anything, or if a hex shape is different enough from their circular opening hole.



It only counts if it's a circle, other shapes are fine.


----------



## zven (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Regarding the knurling, I suspect that more went into SureFire's decision to drop it for these models than just aesthetics or cost. In fact, I've heard it suggested that the knurling is relatively easy to machine, while the new fluted design is a bit more difficult, and thus possibly a little more costly.

Rather, I would guess that SF wanted to use the fluted design so as to provide adequate grip (particularly for twisting the tailcap) while allowing the light to slide more easily in and out of pockets. The knurling is great for grip, but it does wear down on fabrics, and it can make it harder to clip/unclip the light.

That said, I like the knurling as well, and although I think the fluted machining is well suited to casual EDC, I simply can't imagine choosing a non-knurled light for more rugged outdoor use. I may like the LX2 for use around the house, in the city, etc., but if I'm going out hiking or camping, I'll definitely take my L1 for its knurling.


----------



## lotsalumens (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Good point about tearing up clothing...hadn't thought of that, so I suppose there is at least one positive. As far as the new LX1 goes, I am looking forward to it. Been very impressed with the LX2. Throw is amazing, and with a diffuser it gives me the wall of light that I used to love from my L4. The LX1 will hopefully be a nice step up to that model (though I'd love knurling!).


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Thanks for the info K.G. i think others have circumvented the license with ovals as well. Cir




zven said:


> Regarding the knurling, I suspect that more went into SureFire's decision to drop it for these models than just aesthetics or cost. In fact, I've heard it suggested that the knurling is relatively easy to machine, while *the new fluted design is a bit more difficult, and thus possibly a little more costly.*


 

I was told the same thing about the previous body style. At the time I ordered, S.F.'s website depicted their A2 & L4 as having flat, square surfaces for the logo & model name. When I complained about getting the newer, more turd shaped bodies instead, my silver lining was that they cost more to make. 

Either way, I like these fluted bodies regardless of cost. Although they do appear a little more bulky in some photos. I.E. A2 vs. A2L even though it's shorter, maybe an optical illusion in the photo.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



zven said:


> Rather, I would guess that SF wanted to use the fluted design so as to provide adequate grip (particularly for twisting the tailcap) while allowing the light to slide more easily in and out of pockets. The knurling is great for grip, but it does wear down on fabrics, and it can make it harder to clip/unclip the light.
> .


yep.

as someone who carried an L1 in his pocket, I can tell you that the great knurling on the L1 snags on fabric, a lot.

Plus I suspect with smoother surface, they can put on a thicker layer of anodizing than the knurled surfaces.

I will be getting an L1X when it's available.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



Schuey2002 said:


>


 
Makes me think of a slightly less slippery E1B, but with a much better U.I.


----------



## freeride21a (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Ive had the lx2 for over a month now, I have not had any issues with the non knurled body style at all! It still has lots of grip, even when wet. My old e2l has worn out pockets over its years of use due to the knurling, so I am happy that the lx2 is more pocket friendly. I have also no complaints on the pocket clip hitting the tail cap. I find that i have no issue using single handedly for momentary or twisty functionality. Lx1 should be a FANTASTIC light!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

I have mixed feelings regarding the removal of knurling in favor of the fluted design. I do feel that the fluted design is beautiful but I prefer the old style knurling for grip reliability. I was just playing with the LX2 a few days back and it sort of slipped forward in my grip as I depressed the tailcap and it was the clip that prevented the light from slipping out of my hands.

Personally I am not sure how the LX1 would fit into my daily usage as I kind of liked the power the LX2 is producing and it has been my EDC besides a Nitecore D10, but I think most likely I would be getting the LX1 just as a little brother to the LX2.


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



KDOG3 said:


> Are those output numbers right? I was hoping it would have a higher output on high....



*+1*

She´s beautiful... I really hope it has the same output of my E1B.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



Federal LG said:


> *+1*
> 
> She´s beautiful... I really hope it has the same output of my E1B.


Do you think it might be more than the E1B since the LX2 is more powerful than the E2DL?


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Almost a month, time for a bump, any news on an intro date etc?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Nope.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



Federal LG said:


> *+1*
> 
> She´s beautiful... I really hope it has the same output of my E1B.


 
I'm going to be really disapointed if she doesn't put out more than 80 lumens. I've been looking forward to this light more than any other from Surefire. I'm hoping it is at least 50% brighter than the E1B.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

A bit like the E2DL/LX2 if you think about it.

E2DL - Clicky, less lumens, black (or silver with the E1B)
LX2 - Twisty, more lumens, natural

Lets hope they follow the same idea 
(in regards to output)


----------



## zven (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

True, if they follow the same pattern with the E1B to the LX1 as they did with the E2DL to the LX2, then an increase in output would be expected. However, given that in the E2DL/LX2 case, the difference was on average noticeable but not that significant, I wouldn't expect any huge increase for the LX1, either.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



DimeRazorback said:


> A bit like the E2DL/LX2 if you think about it.
> 
> E2DL - Clicky, less lumens, black (or silver)
> LX2 - Twisty, more lumens, natural
> ...



Is the E2DL ever available in silver? I guess I will never get to see it since I am not residing in the US. Any new SF products would take a long time to reach or never at all for rare items.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



I was thinking about the E1B


----------



## jonesy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

As a wild guess, I wouldn't be surprised if Surefire says it will be about 100 lumens. If they bump it higher, it will be as much as the E2DL, a 2 celled light. 

I'm pretty much set on this as my next purchase. Size, build quality, UI, it seems to be the perfect bombproof EDC (for me). Is the alleged release date still the end of November?


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



jonesy said:


> As a wild guess, I wouldn't be surprised if Surefire says it will be about 100 lumens. If they bump it higher, it will be as much as the E2DL, a 2 celled light.
> 
> I'm pretty much set on this as my next purchase. Size, build quality, UI, it seems to be the perfect bombproof EDC (for me). Is the alleged release date still the end of November?


 
I own an E2DL and love this optics light. It goes with me on my walk every night. However, I believe with all of the new Led's that are hitting the market now, the LX1 should be as bright as the E2DL. It will be over a year since the E2DL release. Nothing wrong with progress!

Bill


----------



## jonesy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



Hitthespot said:


> I own an E2DL and love this optics light. It goes with me on my walk every night. However, I believe with all of the new Led's that are hitting the market now, the LX1 should be as bright as the E2DL. It will be over a year since the E2DL release. Nothing wrong with progress!
> 
> Bill



I fully agree with you, but seeing how conservative and slow to get to market Surefire seems to be, it seems odd that they would trump a recently released and popular light in the lumens count. Not that I would complain in the least is the LX1 was competitive with a Ra Clicky Executive, or even my aged Novatac 120P. Who am I kidding, I'll probably buy one anyway.


----------



## zven (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



Hitthespot said:


> I own an E2DL and love this optics light. It goes with me on my walk every night. However, I believe with all of the new Led's that are hitting the market now, the LX1 should be as bright as the E2DL. It will be over a year since the E2DL release. Nothing wrong with progress!
> 
> Bill



Keep in mind, however, that SureFire's TIR optic is specifically tailored to the Cree XR-E. Even if other emitters could put out more light or were more efficient than the XR-E, they may very well not produce a beam of sufficient quality, or might not even have a proper fit in the light at all.

It wouldn't surprise me if individual users could modify these lights to use other emitters and get satisfactory results, but I'm guessing there are numerous technical and practical reasons that SureFire won't use anything but Cree XR-E's.

Of course, that's not to say we couldn't ask for the best bin possible of the XR-E...


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*



zven said:


> Keep in mind, however, that SureFire's TIR optic is specifically tailored to the Cree XR-E. Even if other emitters could put out more light or were more efficient than the XR-E, they may very well not produce a beam of sufficient quality, or might not even have a proper fit in the light at all.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if individual users could modify these lights to use other emitters and get satisfactory results, but I'm guessing there are numerous technical and practical reasons that SureFire won't use anything but Cree XR-E's.
> 
> Of course, that's not to say we couldn't ask for the best bin possible of the XR-E...


 
This is what's taking so long. They need to make sure everything around the R4 emitter is perfect.

Well..........a guy can dream can't he.


----------



## zven (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Speaking of which, do we know what bin the LX2 uses? Seems pretty reasonable to me that the LX1 will use the same bin (if not better, depending on what's available to SF at the time of its production). So if we were to know what the emitter is, maybe we could figure out the output, based on a likely runtime on high of 1.2 to 1.4 hours?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Why don't we wait & see what SFhas in store? Speculation, more often than not, leads to disappointments.


----------



## fordwillman (Oct 12, 2009)

*LX1 still being worked on???*

I read a recent post that said the LX1 is still being worked on??? Man, is that thing ever going to get released? I have tons of 2 CR123 lights and having been looking forward to this thing for a long time. I just wish it had the old L1 knurling.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 still being worked on???*

Get an L1 in the meantime


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 still being worked on???*



DimeRazorback said:


> Get an L1 in the meantime. . .


 
. . . And have Milky mod it to something that will blow the LX1 out of the water. (It'll cost more than an LX1, but you get the sweet checkering of an L1).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: LX1 still being worked on???*




:twothumbs


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*

Just tell me it will be done by christmas!!
 I sure hope so


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*



> . . . they are still working on it . . .



Crikey ! The LX2's been out for ages. There can't be _that_ much to work on can there ?

More likely they are waiting to use up stocks of the old L1, which they'll never sell once the LX comes out . . .


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Any update on the LX1 Lumamax..?*



Moonshadow said:


> More likely they are waiting to use up stocks of the old L1, which they'll never sell once the LX comes out . . .


 
good point...lets hope they dont have too many L1's left!


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



Hitthespot said:


> I'm going to be really disapointed if she doesn't put out more than 80 lumens. I've been looking forward to this light more than any other from Surefire. I'm hoping it is at least 50% brighter than the E1B.
> 
> Bill



Me too Bill...

At least 50% brighter than the E1B would be awesome!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

I just called for you guys and was told November 30th...


----------



## RobertM (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I just called for you guys and was told November 30th...



...2009?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



RobertM said:


> ...2009?


 



Lets hope so!..


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*

:shakehead


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The LX1 Thread*

Low is constant current or resistored out?


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I just called for you guys and was told November 30th...


 

Nice! thank you! that works for me, that will give me plenty of time to set the money aside and still a good amount of the dark wintery months to use it in!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 14, 2009)

By the time it reaches me in Singapore it would be January to February. Just take the LX2 for example. The first batch of LX2 to reach Singapore is a second production run from SF. :ironic:

I wish I was in the States.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crap. Its still going to be Nov. 30th before it comes out? Can they at least tell us what the specs will be?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 14, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Crap. Its still going to be Nov. 30th before it comes out? Can they at least tell us what the specs will be?


Did you hear what the zen master said? ..... ...... "Patience laddy, patience."


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Did you hear what the zen master said? ..... ...... "Patience laddy, patience."


 
It's been two years! 

I didn't have to be this patient with some of the girls I've dated! :shakehead


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 15, 2009)

It's been two years! 

I didn't have to be this patient with some of the girls I've dated! 

What Monocrom said.


----------



## brucec (Oct 15, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> It's been two years!
> 
> I didn't have to be this patient with some of the girls I've dated! :shakehead



Especially not in this town. :laughing:


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I just called for you guys and was told November 30th...


 
November 30th has come and gone....what am I going to do??!! I NEEED this light asap! :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: LX1 photo spotted!*



SpyderHS08 said:


> November 30th has come and gone....what am I going to do??!! I NEEED this light asap! :mecry:


 
I know what I did ... Got sick and tired of waiting. Bought an L1 Cree off the MarketPlace. Got it for about half price, and it's a Shelf Queen. (Well, it _was_ a Shelf Queen).

It's currently my EDC, and my back-up light at work.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 7, 2009)

I know there is alot more than just raw numbers to make up a light (I liked my L1 when I had it), but if they release it with the 80 lumens that was in the catalog I will laugh. 

Anyone ready and excited about receiving the 2010 Surefire catalog yet?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2009)

jonesy said:


> Anyone ready and excited about receiving the 2010 Surefire catalog yet?


If I want to read something filled with fiction, I'll write it myself. And then post it on New Grounds for my small but loyal fan base to enjoy.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 7, 2009)

This is insane. It would be nice if they could release this light before the decade is gone, but that is not looking like it will happen. I have an LX2 which is the best light I have ever owned, and am going to buy the LX1 the day I see it's available. 

SUREFIRE!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## fordwillman (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, Christmas came, and Christmas went and no weenie whistle...oops, I mean no LX1!!! It looks like Surefire is just being Surefire...again! I have waited a long time for this light, but I think I will look elsewhere.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 29, 2009)

I couldn't wait anymore so I got myself a silver E1B Backup just because I like the two way clip and the ease of using a clickie. But in the event the LX1 comes knocking on my door, I would still gladly invite it in to join my Surefire family.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 1, 2010)

*Where is it ??* 

:hairpull:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 2, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> *Where is it ??*
> 
> :hairpull:


 
Hopefully sitting on PK's desk, ready for release very soon.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Hopefully sitting on PK's desk, ready for release very soon.


That is the pre-production model. It's what we call the "Beta Stage"? :shrug:


----------



## sbebenelli (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't been on CPF much lately. Got on today hoping to see some reviews on the LX1 and see it hasn't been released yet. I'm not into lights like I once was and for some reason this one's appealing to me. Going to buy it when it's available.

Wonder what the holdup is?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2010)

This close to SHOT Show I expect SureFire to use this major event to make any new product announcements, perhaps, and we can hope, even annoucements of actual product releases.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 11, 2010)

Size15's said:


> This close to SHOT Show I expect SureFire to use this major event to make any new product announcements, perhaps, and we can hope, even annoucements of actual product releases.


I am in Singapore and I have heard and understood the Shot Show to be something to do with guns am I right? When is that going to be held? Can't wait for the LX1 myself. In fact, I got myself a silver E1B just to play with until the LX1 is out. I like both lights. Liked the E1B for the ease of use since it is a clickie and liked the LX1 for the robust tail cap and UI, just like my LX2.


----------



## Agile54 (Jan 11, 2010)

SHOT = Shooting Hunting Outdoor Trade 
The largest & first major trade show in this country each year.
Al step in here but the wep. manufactuers use this event as an
opportunity to intro. their new products/gear for the year, YMMV.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2010)

Size15's said:


> This close to SHOT Show I expect SureFire to use this major event to make any new product announcements, perhaps, and we can hope, even annoucements of actual product releases.


 
Sadly, we are all as cautiously optimistic as you are.


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2010)

Agile54 said:


> SHOT = Shooting Hunting Outdoor Trade
> The largest & first major trade show in this country each year.
> Al step in here but the wep. manufactuers use this event as an
> opportunity to intro. their new products/gear for the year, YMMV.


Does CES and AVN not count?


----------



## Agile54 (Jan 11, 2010)

IMHO for CPF light products I would say SHOT but I've been wrong before.
Didn't mean to cause any confusion trade show wise.


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2010)

Agile54 said:


> IMHO for CPF light products I would say SHOT but I've been wrong before.
> Didn't mean to cause any confusion trade show wise.


Oh, for CPF's interest, then SHOT Show is the biggest. But it isn't the first show in the year. There are a few other shows where flashlight manufacturers show up but this is the big one.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder if the LX1 has reached some issues in its final refinement. It's my understanding that the LX2 tail cap requires quite a firm press to activate the high mode. I used to use a Z52 on my E1e setup, so I know from experience that it's difficult to operate a single cell light with a tail switch that requires a moderate amount of force. I can imagine that any difficulty in operating the LX2 would be greatly magnified on the LX1.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2010)

Deputy T. said:


> I wonder if the LX1 has reached some issues in its final refinement. It's my understanding that the LX2 tail cap requires quite a firm press to activate the high mode. I used to use a Z52 on my E1e setup, so I know from experience that it's difficult to operate a single cell light with a tail switch that requires a moderate amount of force. I can imagine that any difficulty in operating the LX2 would be greatly magnified on the LX1.


The two-stage push button pressure switch TailCap is not new.
I've got an LX2 and A2L - they function exactly like the L2 and A2.

They do not take 'quite a firm press to activate the high mode'. At least never in my experience. The opposite in fact. One of the reasons why I love this switch is because it is easy to press.
However, they do require the pressure to be maintained to keep the flashlight on, and this isn't always easy when you're involved with activities (doing stuff). It's easy to release a bit of pressure and unintentionally allow the light to transition back to low output. If you don't have the time or opportunity to rotate the TailCap for constant-on, it can become a bit fatiguing to maintain the pressure for high output. In these situations I tend to find myself using my thumb and forefinger to rotate the TailCap to constant-on low output and press for high output only if needed.

I'd say that my E-Series models with the Z52 take more force to hold 'on' compared to the two-stage pressure switch.

As with many things in life - it's about finding what works - learn to adjust habits if possible, or perhaps learn to compromise.
Sometimes I do think a single-mode clickie TailCap would be helpful but the vast majority of the time I love the two-stage push button pressure switch.
When the alternative is a dual output clickie for 'simple' two-output switch there is no contest in my experience.

Al

P.S.
I believe SureFire have been concentrating on getting other projects into production first, before they begin their LX1 release. Things like the Vampires and the ScoutLights, Saints, E1B's, and LX2's. SureFire can only do so much at once.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, CES immediately came to mind, but AVN? 


carrot said:


> Does CES and AVN not count?


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> OK, CES immediately came to mind, but AVN?


No comment...


----------



## Fooboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Images from the 2010 Shotshow. 

Any updates to the release date?


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## SpyderHS08 (Feb 8, 2010)

Optik49 said:


>


+100! Back up if sale falls through! 

Wow that light looks great! I cant wait to get my hands on one. Man I am excited! we know its finished and done at least, now all we have to do is wait...:shakehead


----------



## Hobbs (Feb 8, 2010)

Since you have to buy them to try them, anyone want to give their opinion on how the SF LX1 will compare to a RA Twisty/Clicky?


----------



## RedLED (Feb 9, 2010)

I spoke to them recently, and was told late Feb. or March.

I Can't wait to get it, but it really is taking some of the fun away with this delay...I mean what generation L1 is this anyway?

For now, I have the LX2, and my new blinding orange Malkoff.

If it takes any longer, I will have to go on Xanax, or something.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Apr 5, 2010)

:tired: Can you guess what Im "tired" of?? Waiting? Oo you guessed it!!  

surefire lets go what's the hold up?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 5, 2010)

Myself and others have pointed out a few times now in other threads why there are delays :thumbsup:


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Apr 6, 2010)

i didn't know what the lx1 was until i just read this thread. now i want one too. ei'm in the market for a single cr123 light to put in my pocket. lx1 looks pretty nice.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 6, 2010)

SpyderHS08 said:


> :tired: Can you guess what Im "tired" of?? Waiting? Oo you guessed it!!
> 
> surefire lets go what's the hold up?



*+1* :shrug:


----------



## JNewell (Apr 6, 2010)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> i didn't know what the lx1 was until i just read this thread. now i want one too. ei'm in the market for a single cr123 light to put in my pocket. lx1 looks pretty nice.


 
Yeah...but I have to say...the nicest ones in my opinion are the original series. No, strike that, the nicest ones are the original series mod'ed by Milky. :thumbsup: Lower low, longer runtime, floodier beam. But that wouldn't suit everyone's uses best, obviously.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi I'm new here.. this is my first post... this is the first forum I've joined...
And my first question is...............
Where is the LX1?!!! Surefire is really taking a long time to release this, the other new models for this year have been launched and I'm beggining to think they saved this for last.

So, are there any updates on the release date? because I'm very sure:very much. Thanks.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 16, 2010)

they are talking about july...do not expect the first days of july but somewhere in midle.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2010)

At this point, we'd be happy if Surefire could give a definite release date of sometime between now and Christmas . . . Of this year.


----------



## Agile54 (Jun 16, 2010)

Shout it Monocrom, from the rooftops if necessary. Glad I got Scott to build me a Creemator + a RoomSweeper, otherwise I'd still

be waiting for one of these. Will still pick up one but Scott's mods have MORE than filled my work needs.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2010)

Agile54 said:


> Shout it Monocrom, from the rooftops if necessary. Glad I got Scott to build me a Creemator + a RoomSweeper, otherwise I'd still
> 
> be waiting for one of these. Will still pick up one but Scott's mods have MORE than filled my work needs.


 
I hear ya.

If it comes out, I'll buy one. Until then, I've recently bought an older Milky modded light that is perfect for EDC. And I might pick up a Ra Clicky as well.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 16, 2010)

yes i got an email from surefire and told me on June. i have purchase as long as i wait for the release date the following.

fenix tk11
nitecore ex 10
lumapower signature vx
maglight 100

and thinking of 
solarforce l2
surefire e1b
nitecore infilux 

i got around 100 flashlights EDC , long throught etc. 

People i feel stupid.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2010)

MR.A said:


> i got around 100 flashlights EDC , long throught etc.
> 
> People i feel stupid.


 
No, not stupid.

You're just a collector who hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 17, 2010)

Get a KL4 modded with an SST-50 while you wait . 
That would be a good distraction.


----------



## chris23 (Jul 25, 2010)

can't believe this light hasn't been released yet!, the stratum and z2-s look nice but the lx1 is what I've been waiting for; had another dream about it last night, impressions from my dream - it's nice and small in your hand when holding it, light output was good with a TIR, in my dream it was just a demo model though so output might increase with production model, I was pretty ecstatic about holding it, probably on the same level as another dream had last night where some insanely hot girl came up to me and gave me her #!!


----------



## chris23 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just called Surefire and asked for release date of lx1 and guy told me dealers will have it beginning of october and then can buy directly from surefire in November, and he said price hasn't been determined yet, maybe he somehow had wrong date or something because this is just dissapointing!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2010)

chris23 said:


> I just called Surefire and asked for release date of lx1 and guy told me dealers will have it beginning of october and then can buy directly from surefire in November...


This sounded strangely familiar. :thinking: Seems to have heard the same thing last year when they said it would be out by November?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, but it's clear by now that SureFire is just making up release dates for the LX1. 

Someone wake me when the B.S. waiting game is over. :tired:


----------



## sbebenelli (Aug 25, 2010)

I emailed Surefire today and was told the release date is Oct 1st. 

For what that's worth.....


----------



## chris23 (Aug 25, 2010)

they better release the light on that day!!! 
I'm sick of surefire's sh#%#t!, light better not be disapointing either :hairpull:


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 25, 2010)

sbebenelli said:


> I emailed Surefire today and was told the release date is Oct 1st.
> 
> For what that's worth.....


Which as not a lot sadly..

Well a local dealer did say he ought to have the lx1 in his next shipment from sf.. So maybe it's not too far off

Crenshaw


----------



## michelkenny (Aug 25, 2010)

It would suck if the LX1 was a letdown. So many people are keeping their hopes up too high in this thread!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2010)

sbebenelli said:


> I emailed Surefire today and was told the release date is Oct 1st.
> 
> For what that's worth.....


 
It's worth a deformed paper-clip and a lime-green button.


----------



## MR.A (Aug 26, 2010)

just do not wait. once it comes then keep far away from it before you pull the trigger on it. According to the price is talked about, the flashlight has to be expensive. Not this kind of flashlight for my pocket.


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 26, 2010)

by the time the LX1 comes out they better be ready to put in the latest LEDs. The 110 lumen spec is no longer that "wow" worthy to the average consumer. 

but meh, the L1s are fine lights.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It's worth a deformed paper-clip and a lime-green button.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know if it's hilarious or sad that this thread is almost a year old and it's still not released. Looking through it again, there's a trend:

Is it out yet? 
Nope. Surefire said (random date)

Is it out yet? 
Nope. Surefire said (random date)

Is it out yet? 
Nope. Surefire said (random date)

Is it out yet? 
Nope. Surefire said (random date)


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2010)

Kestrel said:


>


 
:lolsign:


----------



## JNewell (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sure SureFire will not want to disappoint you. Howzabout October 1, 2015?   We can have a party to celebrate...just don't buy the ice cream or cake yet...




chris23 said:


> they better release the light on that day!!!
> I'm sick of surefire's sh#%#t!, light better not be disapointing either :hairpull:


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Aug 26, 2010)

JNewell said:


> I'm sure SureFire will not want to disappoint you. Howzabout October 1, 2015?   We can have a party to celebrate...just don't buy the ice cream or cake yet...




But cake prices can only go up! I say we buy the cake now. I'll store it at my house <shifty eyes>.


----------



## chris23 (Aug 27, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> But cake prices can only go up! I say we buy the cake now. I'll store it at my house <shifty eyes>.


I already got cake here, just ate some too! booyah! lol, but ya that lx1 is becoming less and less apealing every day, I just ordered a streamlight pt-1l yesterday to help me through this stressful time


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 6, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> Which as not a lot sadly..
> 
> Well a local dealer did say he ought to have the lx1 in his next shipment from sf.. So maybe it's not too far off
> 
> Crenshaw


 

Does your dealer have a website?

Also does anyone else know any places that you can pre order the Lx1's from? I do not want to miss out on this one and have to wait around to find one.

thanks!


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 2, 2010)

So I'll be the one to breath new life into this since we're in Oct. now.

Yo Stuart, a fair # of us would love to see you post the same excellent news here that you did Fr in that other thread, some good news here for the anxious LX1 masses por favor?


----------



## sbebenelli (Oct 2, 2010)

I emailed them early Aug and was told availability would be Oct 1. I just emailed them last week and was told Nov 1.....


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Oct 2, 2010)

sbebenelli said:


> I emailed them early Aug and was told availability would be Oct 1. I just emailed them last week and was told Nov 1.....



:laughing:

And if you email in a few weeks they tell you 1.Dec.... :wave:


----------



## JNewell (Oct 2, 2010)

WarriorOfLight said:


> :laughing:
> 
> And if you email in a few weeks they tell you 1.Dec.... :wave:


 
No, still Nov. 1.







2013. :shakehead


----------



## chris23 (Oct 4, 2010)

On a email I sent surefire about my lx2 clip I asked for a date on lx1, which they didn't even give me an answer too until I sent a second email saying I didn't get a response to my question, so they sent reply back 

"The lx1 flashlight will not be released till late November, the light is still under development, the price is not available at this time"


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 4, 2010)

Should we start taking turns e-mailing SureFire once a new release date comes & goes? :shakehead

Been trying to get in contact with MilkySpit to mod my L1 Cree. But no luck there. Figured it might be easier at this point to just buy an LX1 instead. But no luck with SureFire either. That leaves getting a Ra/HDS Clicky 170 Tactical model. But despite being a great and popular light, I really prefer the more simple U.I. on the L1 / LX1.

Alright . . . I can stay up another month. :tired:

BTW, has any other non-existent light had a topic that was _this _long. Five pages! Mainly filled with "Is it out yet?? Is it out yet?!" posts.


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to eat some crow (w/ Tabasco plz) here re. it's intro date but at this point in time I'll just go w/ SHOT. 

Only real question from my standpoint then is which year?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2010)

Agile54 said:


> Only real question from my standpoint then is which year?


 
When PK's grand-children graduate from M.I.T. and are hired by SureFire. 

(It's funny cause it might realistically happen.)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah...same here.
I kept calling every few months and was told oct. 1st.
That got me excited as it would have been released on my birthday.
The LX1 was one of the few surefires I felt I could leave unmodified and be happy with.
So...oct 1st I call and was told the same as everyone else...nov. 1st and no price available.
Less than a month so we'll see.
Hopefully they bump the output or something (low price) to make the ridiculous wait worth it.

Not to get off topic here but has anyone heard ANYTHING about the UB3T?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Not to get off topic here but has anyone heard ANYTHING about the UB3T?


 
Nothing new.

It's still gonna be a M3LT with a clip and a selector ring, with strobe function.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 5, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Not to get off topic here but has anyone heard ANYTHING about the UB3T?





Monocrom said:


> Nothing new.
> 
> It's still gonna be a M3LT with a clip and a selector ring, with strobe function.


Correct. Looking at it, I still prefer the M3LT that is with me. Just hate the strobe and disco modes that is in the UB3T. If it is built like the U2 then perhaps I may still bite but I don't think that I will need a big light with so many modes. If I need low I always have other much smaller lights to fall back on.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got the M3LT but I still want a UB3T :naughty:

Really badly actually...


----------



## Vernon (Oct 26, 2010)

Six more days until we see if SF holds true to the November 1st date. We'll see.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 27, 2010)

Vernon said:


> Six more days until we see if SF holds true to the November 1st date. We'll see.



And you can wait on. There won't be any. If there is, the dealers would already be posting notifications in CPF.


----------



## jake royston (Jan 13, 2012)

wow, i just came across the lx1 by looking for a new EDC, and decided to send surefire an email.
heres what i got back...


Dear Customer,

Development of the LX1 flashlight has temporarily been put on hold as we work to develop some of our other new flashlights. We still have plans to eventually release this flashlight, but I do not have a firm release-date available.

Thank You

Greg Lin Technical Support Representative


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks just when I started breathing again. I hope that is true and before 2020.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got the nearest thing to an LX1 that we'll see any time soon.

A little while back, Milky sent me my L1 with the type of output and beam profile on both settings that we'd like to see on the LX1. 

I call it my L1 Gemini. But Milky named it the L1 extreme. Low mode is about 40 lumens. High mode is right around 200. Same beam profile as a stock L1. So, at the very least we know that if SureFire decides to work on it again; an LX1 is definitely feasible at this date and time.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 13, 2012)

That's weird, I have an LX1.


Oh wait no it's a L1 with an XM-L emitter swap haha.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> That's weird, I have an LX1.
> 
> 
> Oh wait no it's a L1 with an XM-L emitter swap haha.



Looks like we both got sick & tired of waiting around for SureFire, and took care of it ourselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes you just have take over and make things happen yourself. Why wait LoL
Surefire won't take this one off the backburner for a very long time I'm guessing.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 14, 2012)

What's the beam pattern like with the XML? Does it still throw well with the stock optic?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not too bad really, not as tight as the xre though.
To get the most throw you need more distance from the emitter so the head gap is pretty blatant.
If you can solder the emitter to the heatsink without a board it helps. Even better would be if you could mill the heatsink down a mm or so then solder the emitter to the heatsink.

I just plunked it down on a board and went with it. I wanted a floodier aspect so I used thin LDF and tightened the head all the way down. It's a favorite house light now.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> Sometimes you just have take over and make things happen yourself. Why wait LoL
> Surefire won't take this one off the backburner for a very long time I'm guessing.



Sadly that guess sounds spot-on to me as well.


----------



## chris23 (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure why it would still be in development, didn't they show it off at that shot show? or wherever those pics of it came from.

What a disappointment though for them not to release it, I remember last year sometime or before that they kept telling me it would release in 
a month or two when I called or emailed them.

lol guess I stopped caring though, the lx2 is really my favorite light anyways.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 15, 2012)

chris23 said:


> Not sure why it would still be in development, didn't they show it off at that shot show? or wherever those pics of it came from.
> 
> What a disappointment though for them not to release it, I remember last year sometime or before that they kept telling me it would release in
> a month or two when I called or emailed them.
> ...


Two important things to consider:

1) At SHOT Shows SureFire shows prototypes it aspires to release. Sometimes a 'new product' exists only as several samples. Other times SureFire have been working on a concept for some time and development is quite well progressed. Making prototypes is one thing - they've often individually handmade and assembled. Transforming a concept into something that can be 'mass-produced' is a different proposition. 

2) SureFire are a small company with limited production capability. And yet SureFire has high-demand for it's products. Production schedules are complicated and there are pressures that compete that mean SureFire cannot achieve all it aspires all at once.

So it's not possible to say that the LX1 prototypes they showed off were production-ready designs.

Another issue that has been the case is that advances mean that some products are 'leap-frogged' and that the emerging situation means some concepts really need to be revised with these advances. If a project such as the LX1 was top-priority then it would be released with the 'technology' and LED it was developed for so that it could be manufactured and sold. It's a bit like getting a new smartphone, if you don't jump in and just get one, you'll be continually waiting for the next new thing and not have one at all.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

Al,

I believe that if Surefire want to showcase their products during SHOT, then it has to be products that are ready to go into production or already in production. Otherwise it is only fair that they should state that those items on show are in the conceptual and developmental stages. Nowhere in the YouTube videos did Surefire reps mention that these products are in the developmental stages and that it may or may not be produced. They leave others looking forward to the said products and when all the anticipation ran high they drop a bomb shell declaring that the product has been taken off their production list.

You said that Surefire is a small company but is this really true? All the while I have been with the impression that Surefire is the mother of all companies when illumination tools are concerned. Well at least their price point seems to say so. In my impression, Surefire is a corporation.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 15, 2012)

The whole issue over SureFire showing off new things at SHOT Shows and either taking ages to release them, or never releasing them at all, is an issue I think CPF members are getting used to, but also SureFire are taking more seriously. Trade shows are about show-casing new things. What it comes down to is setting expectations and not over-promising or over-committing.

One way to characterise SureFire is that SureFire is a 'small company with big ideas'. SureFire has earned it's reputation as the leader in illumination tool invention, innovation, engineering and by doing what SureFire does - make the finest products for those putting themselves in harm's way.

From what I understand, the likes of Streamlight and Pelican, for example, are larger companies. I wouldn't be surprised if Fenix and Led Lenser are larger that SureFire too.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

You are right. I have reached a point where I don't take Surefire seriously when they mentioned about a new product. Enough of anticipating a vaporware for me. Show me the real thing and I will bite.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm like a broken record when I keep saying this but the best way is to share your expression of interest in a 'new' SureFire product with your friendly CPF-supporting SureFire Dealer, and they'll contact you only when they have one in stock ready to ship.
Until one can be shipped out to you the 'new product' may as well not exist.

To be fair to SureFire, they've been releasing new products ready to ship without any 'public' forewarning.
I've always found it strange that many CPF members seem to want both the insider-info (which means hearing about stuff that may never happen), and also want to be treated like consumers (which means being able to buy stuff). There is a very big difference and a lot of energy and angst seems wasted by those who just don't seem to get it, or have to be reminded over and over and over and over again. And again.


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 15, 2012)

Surefire as of 2007, 500+ Employees, annual profit of $75 Million. Per Wikipedia

Streamlight as of unknown date, 100-249 or 240 employees, annual profit of $20-$50 Million per Manta

Pelican current employees 1377,
2007 Revenue $151 Million-2010 Revenue $327 Million, per inc.com
Wiki list over 1500 employees worldwide. This includes all pelican products not just lighting i.e. cases


----------

